# hello brothers



## martin (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello brothers from Toronto Canada


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! Toronto is such an awesome city. What are the thoughts on the Leafs season this year?


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 11, 2012)

Greetings and welcome! Eh.


----------



## martin (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank u brothers where u guys from?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 12, 2012)

I am in the state of confusion, I mean Oklahoma.


----------



## daddyrich (Sep 12, 2012)

Southern California here. Welcome.


----------



## martin (Sep 12, 2012)

Hahahaha state of confusion hahahahahaha


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## martin (Sep 12, 2012)

The maple leaf haaaa they r a joke brother


----------



## martin (Sep 12, 2012)

Blackwood lodge 311 A.F.A.M                       Maple,Ontario Canada


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome from Houston brother ... if you're "Ahboot" to brush those Leafs aside, rake them down here to Houston. 

Right now, we're down here "in the penalty box."


----------



## martin (Sep 12, 2012)

Why in the penalty box wassup?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 13, 2012)

martin said:


> The maple leaf haaaa they r a joke brother


 
So no love for the Leafs? At this point though with all the CBA stuff I just hope there is a season and I will cheer for whoever plays.


----------



## martin (Sep 13, 2012)

Hahahahahaha really I'm not a hockey guy I'm half Italian half Peruvian we r soccer people


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 13, 2012)

Can't blame you there. I am big soccer fan too. Its easy to assume being in Canada hockey would be something you would follow.


----------



## martin (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh do u a soccer fan too? I asume Boeing from the united states u guys follow baseball or football or wrestling or something like Thad  hahaha


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 13, 2012)

Not much into pro football. I do follow baseball (NY Yankees), college football (University of Oklahoma), hockey (Dallas Stars), and soccer (FC Dallas, Team USA, Man U). I have always liked soccer it is just not that popular but is gaining traction thanks the US Women's team. The US Men's team has yet to step up like the women have. I do think their day is coming soon where they can actually compete on the international level.


----------



## martin (Sep 13, 2012)

We follow TFC (soccer) Toronto football club but they suck like all Toronto teams hahahahahaha raptors, TFC ,jays the argos (football) and the leaf they suck hahahahaha I really like boca juniors from Argentina that's my dad team and maradona just to play there that's why I name my son Diego like him hahaha


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 14, 2012)

One of the things I like most about soccer is that history of it and the players is so intriguing. When you look at the soccer world you will find many, many cases of people that came from absolutely nothing to become some of the biggest stars. While I was in the Navy I had the pleasure to meet a guy who used to play for Sardinia (Italy) in their professional league back in the 60s. I spent almost an entire day talking to him and had a blast.

I also like the fact that there are no commercials during the match.


----------



## Trip (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forms Eh! I hail from Dallas, Texas. Hope to catch some good Canadian views on the Craft.


----------



## martin (Sep 15, 2012)

U know what I didn't see any Canadians yet


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 15, 2012)

Greetings!!


----------



## scialytic (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, I'm half-Canadian. My mom still maintains citizenship. I was actually sporting my Celtic FC home strip at GrapeFest in Grapevine, Texas today. I bought it while I was in Glasgow. I watched them play a match. Wednesday night--over 50,000 there--on a WEDNESDAY! It was awesome...


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome to our Forum, Brother...........I hail from Down South......Houston, Texas.....plenty to read and learn on here.......glad to know Brothers up North are joining our Forum Family...................VINCE

Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain, Bayou City Lodge #228
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## JTM (Sep 16, 2012)

welcome to the boards!


----------



## widows son (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm from welland a stones throw away from Toronto? What lodge do u hail from?


----------



## martin (Sep 19, 2012)

Blackwood lodge 311 A.F.A.M Maple-Woodbridge Ontario  brother


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 20, 2012)

martin said:


> Why in the penalty box wassup?


 
Houston does not have big-league hockey.  While folks in Montreal, Quebec City, Toronto, Edmonton, Calgary, and Vancover are being mesmerized by flashing skates we have knock-off league hockey ducking clacking sticks.  There's a big difference in the product.  Many of us hockey fans in Houston were wishing we'd get the Penguins or Oilers a few years back.

Maybe someday.


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 20, 2012)

Brent Heilman said:


> One of the things I like most about soccer is that history of it and the players is so intriguing. When you look at the soccer world you will find many, many cases of people that came from absolutely nothing to become some of the biggest stars. While I was in the Navy I had the pleasure to meet a guy who used to play for Sardinia (Italy) in their professional league back in the 60s. I spent almost an entire day talking to him and had a blast.
> 
> I also like the fact that there are no commercials during the match.


 

Wild!  I worked the airlines back in the 80s and ran into many European soccer plays in my travels.  They were a fun-loving lot, especially the Italians and Spaniards.  Got hocked on the German World Cup teams during my college days.  I usually catch the Houston Dinamo games on TV.   Haven't been out to the new stadium yet but plan to catch one before season ends.   I hear it's nice.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 20, 2012)

It is amazing who can run into at an airport. I once was on a flight with a MLS team, but I don't remember who it was. I once sat beside our current VP on a flight out of DC. We talked a little bit but not about politics. I didn't even realize who it was until after the flight.


----------



## martin (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a picture whit maradona and passarela in the Argentinian airport in 1989


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 20, 2012)

That would have been awesome to meet them. I wish I had taken pictures.


----------



## sands67 (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Brother. I hail from Hiram Lodge # 3 in Burin, Newfoundland. In the time I have been on the board the members have always made me feel welcome even when I voiced on an opinion on politics!!! Great bunch here for sure.


----------



## martin (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey brother nice to meet u


----------



## mastermason357 (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome my Brother


----------



## mastermason357 (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome my brother


----------

